# a99 and D800 high ISO samples



## cosmonaut (Dec 10, 2012)

You knew it was coming LOL. I am not much to take the time to do this kind of stuff, but let's go with it. ISO posted on the print. Any ideas how I can test the dynamic range? Maybe shoot a landscape with both of the same thing and same setting? Nikon certainly looks like it has the best color depth.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2012)

The two Sony frames seem to have better (more-accurate) white balance. BOTH images look pretty darned good to have been shot at such high ISO values. Modern sensors are amazing!!!


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The two Sony frames seem to have better (more-accurate) white balance. BOTH images look pretty darned good to have been shot at such high ISO values. Modern sensors are amazing!!!



 I agree. Who could want more?


----------



## ConradM (Dec 10, 2012)

How's the EVF in low light?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 10, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The two Sony frames seem to have better (more-accurate) white balance. BOTH images look pretty darned good to have been shot at such high ISO values. Modern sensors are amazing!!!
> ...



If you shoot at ISO 12800 alot, I bet you'd want more.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

ConradM said:


> How's the EVF in low light?



Well really as good as an optical one. I cant see in the dark but the focus peaking will work somewhat in really low light and outline some part of the landscape, enough for critical focus. I really forget i am looking at a digital image. So I would have tp give it good marks. Focus Peaking is a landscapers dream tool though. That and the articulating screen.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

My over all idea with this wasn't to make one camera look good and the other bad. I had a Carl Zeiss lens on the Sony but the Nikon also has a much bigger sensor, 36 mpix vs. 24 mpix. I would never take anything away from Nikon. This is just to let any Sony shooters on the fence with the idea of buying an a99 see the results. As I myself live many miles from a store that would have the a99 demo to look at. It is a much better camera than they think. the dynamic range blows the a900 off of the map. I think the a99 would last one many years without the need to upgrade for better IQ. Low noise all the way up to 128000 who goes that high? Certainly not me....


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

As for the EVF. I can't show you an image from inside the finder but the image will be an exact match of the LCD. So the EVF is the same as Live View. If that helps.


----------



## ConradM (Dec 11, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > How's the EVF in low light?
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## timor (Dec 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> high ISO values. Modern sensors are amazing!!!


Is that really  ISO 128000 ? Wow...


----------



## CP1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Not bad, how about a 100% crop comparison? The Nikon has 36mp's and that's pretty good noise performance for it. What was the focal point on those pictures btw?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 11, 2012)

The camera in the shot is much better than the ones taking


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

CP1 said:


> Not bad, how about a 100% crop comparison? The Nikon has 36mp's and that's pretty good noise performance for it. What was the focal point on those pictures btw?



I just auto focused but was getting the focus point around the self timer lever.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> The camera in the shot is much better than the ones taking



No argument there. Still kicking at fifty plus years.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes that's 128000 ISO. Hard to believe I know. You should see the DR.


----------



## christop (Dec 11, 2012)

Is that 128000 or 12800? The former would be 20x as sensitive as 6400, and latter would be twice as sensitive as 6400, which makes more sense given that ISO values tend to double like that. Still, those are impressive for 12800, and I too would like to see 100% crops from those shots.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 11, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> No argument there. Still kicking at fifty plus years.



I love mine it just feels so good to use


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

christop said:


> Is that 128000 or 12800? The former would be 20x as sensitive as 6400, and latter would be twice as sensitive as 6400, which makes more sense given that ISO values tend to double like that. Still, those are impressive for 12800, and I too would like to see 100% crops from those shots.



 12800


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > No argument there. Still kicking at fifty plus years.
> ...



 The smoothest operating camera ever made.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 11, 2012)

Those are some pretty good images for 12800.


----------



## DorkSterr (Dec 11, 2012)

Not bad, A99 is awesome! After all they do make Nikons sensors.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > How's the EVF in low light?
> ...



than you must have some pretty crappy eyesight!


----------

